# Von Elbingerode nach Wernigerode, 8.9.2020 (x91)



## Lion60 (9 Sep. 2020)

War schon mal dort:

https://www.celebboard.net/search.php?searchid=14325741

https://www.celebboard.net/search.php?searchid=14325743

Geisterstempel:

Drei Kronen & Ehrt
Schlosskopf
Dreiherrenstein
Waldwirtschaft Büchenberg

HWN :

Stempelstelle 39 / Tagebau Felswerke 
Stempelstelle 38 / Galgenberg 
Stempelstelle 36 / Peterstein 

Sonderstempel:

Schausägewerk Ehrt

Burgen und Schlösser:

Königspfalz Bodfeld



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Mit

HTC U11 Life 32GB blau fotografiert


----------

